# Anyone know were i can lease to buy or rent to buy a vinyl cutter/plotter?



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

anyone know were i can lease to own or rent to own a vinyl cutter/plotter"?


anyways what is the diffrence between cutters and plotters?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Imprintables warehouse does financing.

Wikipedia's page on plotters.
Basically the same thing; one holds a pen, one holds a blade, some hold both.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Is their anywhere else that you know of? They don't have that wide of a selection.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Not that I know of; check the vendors list.
I just mentioned imprintables because they have the cutter I'll be upgrading to later this year, the Roland GX-24. 

What kind of machine are you looking for (size, brand, etc)?


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Lease to buy or rent to buy is one of the worst investment plans you can make to purchase ANYTHING. You'll pay those lease or rental payments and then when it comes time to buy (lease) you'll still pay 2/3 of or more of original MSRP AFTER you've made lease payments that could have purchased the item in the first place. And rental... don't get me started.

Bottom line equivalent interest rates in both methods is through the roof. 

Break out a credit card, buy the the thing, and be done with it. Then make 2X the minimum or 3X if you can afford it, until it's paid off. You'll still be better off than lease/rent to own.


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Brice. If you have a cc use it, and pay things off asap. Do a little resaerch to find out exactly what you will be doing with you cutter i.e, names/numbers, or difficult fine multi-color designs. The Roland GX-24 is a great cutter, but again,,,do a little scouting and you will be happy with your purchase. Dont "cut" yourself short and buy a really inexpensive unit. They tend to have cheaper software and don't work smoothly, nevermind the lack of tech support.
Good Luck!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you don't have the credit for a CC, you won't be able to get a lease. Leasing has it's plus's. You can walk away from it any time you want and you only loose the money spent. Many large corps. use leasing. The general rule of thumb in business is "never use your own money". Yes it costs more in interest but you have to weigh all sides.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree that leasing/renting is not the best way to go. Cutters do not cost that much money to be leasing anyways.


----------



## rebelgrafx (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with the other you should if possible buy it outright but just in case you cannot do it this way www.signwarehouse.com leases machines


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I started a thread regarding the same thing.

Thing is, ideally we want a printer/cutter - VP-300, we don't have a wide format cutter atm and do everything on the CraftRobo. This has been fine as we only started a few months back but business in increasing and with it comes volume. The problem now is we are spending more production time and material using the CR - so we really should get a proper cutter - thinking GX-24.

We are surrounded by printers, who are friends, who also don't do the things we do. Now in terms of trade work we can get a lot but it's for print and cut work like full colour banner, signage and stickers.

If we spend £1300 on a cutter that's effectively money we can put towards a printer cutter spent.

If we lease for 6 months its costing £420, we save £880 + we have the oppertunity to start doing bigger and better paid jobs, i'm fairly certain that within the 6 months we can get together the 13k for the VP.

And also, we don't want to end up with 2 machines, we have to consider space (its very limited). Even if we sell the GX, depreciation value will end up being same as if we leased.

That's a benefit of leasing... no depreciation of equipment.

Any advice on how best we do this?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I would just purchase the GX24 and it will pay for itself in a short amount of time. If you have a company that you can print the digital work for you now, I would do that first. Add to the amount they are charging you for the digital prints. Take a portion of that money and put it aside for the purchase of your digital unit. This will do two things, show you how much work you have for a digital unit and help you raise money to pay for it when the time comes. Also you need to consider your space. You say you are limited. If you start printing banners in-house you will need the space to let them dry for 24 to 48 hours before they are rolled up and given to the Customer. Better at this point to have someone else do that for you if you can. 
Cheers!
CW


----------



## Kash718 (Feb 19, 2021)

freshlysqueezed said:


> anyone know were i can lease to own or rent to own a vinyl cutter/plotter"?
> 
> 
> anyways what is the diffrence between cutters and plotters?


yeah igotchu, you still need it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kash718 said:


> you still need it?


11 years later? Really?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> 11 years later? Really?


op has not left their computer for 11+years, patiently waiting....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

